# perhaps a bit of focus nest time?



## Shubin (Oct 19, 2003)

If I had been focusing on these guys the shot would have been sharp....

http://allen3231.fotopic.net/photo.php?id=1471851

How do you say "frustration" in your part of the world.


----------



## mrsid99 (Oct 19, 2003)

Oh sh*t! works for me!


----------

